# OEBT Shrimp Tank Setup



## Mike33 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi, new to the forum and looking for advice from any seasoned shrimpkeepers that have had success with oebt. This will be my 3rd shrimp tank (I currently have a colony of fire reds and CBS), this will be a 9 gallon, non-co2, no ferts, low tech setup with reverse osmosis water/remineralization for the oebt. 

Here are the parameters I will be aiming for: 
pH – 6.6-7.5
gH – 5-8
kH – 1-2
TDS – 100-200

Plan for substrate:
Bottom layer - Tropica plant growth substrate
Next layer - Akadama soil
Cap - ADA Colorado sand

Hardscape: 
Lava rock, driftwood

Plants: 
Epiphytes - java fern, bolbitis
Other plants - crypts, hairgrass


Any feedback would be great, tips/changes as far as my setup, thanks!

And if anyone has any oebt for sale or knows of any breeders locally- please let me know!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

The ADA Soil will buffer your PH under 6.5.


----------



## Mike33 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi Splak, I plan on using ADA Colorado sand which is an inert cosmetic sand. Have you had experience with it affecting your parameters?


----------

